# CAD GXL2200 Cardioid Condenser Microphone



## LastKings (Dec 4, 2011)

*CAD GXL2200 Cardioid Condenser Microphone* 
I purchased a condenser microphone and a adapter to connect via usb. When I plug it in I don't even know if it's turned on because there is no switch or light that notifies me. Also when I open a recording program that I have downloaded and open to attempt recording my laptop uses a separate microphone that is built in it.


----------



## jaythorpe522 (Sep 7, 2010)

What usb adapter?

what recording program?

What OS?

Did the usb adapter come with drivers and did it install correctly?

Your OS and/or your recording program should have an option to switch inputs; see what the options are and see if one is obviously the usb adapter/microphone.

jw


----------



## LastKings (Dec 4, 2011)

I got this adapter from Radio shack (xlr to usb) and i am using audacity and i am using Ubuntu. Also, no the adapter did not come with any drivers or anything to install with


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

I would start by doing a little research and find out if this adapter that you bought is compatable with linux. If it is then I am sure that there are some steps we can take to help you get it working. If you want we can help you look but telling us all that you know about it. I am sure there is more to the adapter then it just came from radioshack. The more we know the better we can help you.


----------



## jaythorpe522 (Sep 7, 2010)

Your CAD GXL2200 is a condenser microphone. Condenser is another word for capacitor -- an electrical circuit component. Normally a condenser has a fixed capacitance (or, stores a fixed electric charge), is a theoretical DC open circuit and AC short. A condenser mic, however, has one fixed plate, and the other plate of the capacitor is the mic's diaphragm. As the diaphragm moves, the capacitance changes and this voltage fluxuation is your recorded audio.

Who cares?? You!! Because in order for a capacitor to work, it needs a charge. This comes from Phantom power, a (usually) 48V charge supplied by a mic pre-amp. The only XLR to USB connector I see from radioshack specifically says it's for dynamic microphones (mics that generate their own voltage variation using e.g. magnetic fields & coils). So it seems that you have no power for your capacitor, and that is the first thing you need to fix.

What is your recording need? Depending on what you're trying to accomplish, you either should buy a mic-pre or a different mic. Tell us what you're doing, and we'll recommend the right gear!

jw


----------

